

Poiticians Could Learn From Nordic Countries - dylangs1030
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21571136-politicians-both-right-and-left-could-learn-nordic-countries-next-supermodel

======
mtgx
Didn't we read an article recently about how the nordic countries want to be
more like western countries?

~~~
dylangs1030
I didn't, do you have a link?

